# L494 for 211k



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

I see my receiver upgraded. Changes I've noticed: We now have volume leveling. The option to not have the small video in the guide is gone.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Wonder when they'll make a serious upgrade. Really need a way to organize the external drive... "groups" seems to be there, but there seems to be no way to make it work. It works on the VIP722, but only on the internal drive. Need this feature on all external drives!


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> Wonder when they'll make a serious upgrade. Really need a way to organize the external drive... "groups" seems to be there, but there seems to be no way to make it work. It works on the VIP722, but only on the internal drive. Need this feature on all external drives!


Groups doesn't work or doesn't work the way you want? Mine will group all
episodes of a program in a folder with the name of the program.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

If the name of the program is the same, it will group them (like all "Bones" episodes), but on the VIP722 you can create your own groups (like "Music" or "Kids"), and move programs to particular groups (only on the internal drive). This doesn't work on my VIP211 even though there seems to be "groups" listed. I'm just saying it would be a very nice feature on external drive listings. You can't keep them organized to these groups once you move them to9 the ext drive. Only same named programs will move to a folder on an ext drive.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, normally I'm the only one who watches on the 211, so just grouping all programs of a series basically satisfies my needs. I can see where with different members of the family watching different types of programs being able to put any program in a specific group would be nice.


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

How can I get L494 on my 211k receiver. I still have L493. Thanks


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Wait for it. You can't "get" it, they will give it to you when they feel it is time.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It's like "big brother". We'll tell you when you need it.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I checked last night for upgrade on my VIP211k, and it shows I have L495. Is this the latest or an older version?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Skeeterman said:


> I checked last night for upgrade on my VIP211k, and it shows I have L495. Is this the latest or an older version?


https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Mine, which is only two months old still has the L493...


----------

